# Production vs rhode island reds



## expertnewbie

How can you tell the difference between a rhode island red and a production red?


----------



## shane12970

I think Rhode Islands are darker red


----------



## mjs500doo

True type RIR are a gorgeous deep mahogany red. Productions are real bright red. Typically. Depends on if you have hatchery stock or private breeder as well.


----------



## Apyl

RIR are darker, meatier, have a flat back from neck to rail....... Production red it lanky, reddish brown, and not much meat. Also if you got the bird from a hatchery it is probably a production red even if its label RIR, which is a chicken bred purposely for egg production. They are a mix between RIR and New Hampshire Red, sometimes leghorn is added in. Your not going to get a true heritage RIR unless you get it from a breeder who focuses on sticking to SOP standards.

THESE ARE NOT MY PICS - ONLY USED TO SHOW DIFFERENCE

RIR Rooster









RIR hen









PRODUCTION RED Rooster









Production Red hen


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

camocatfish53 said:


> How can you tell the difference between a rhode island red and a production red?


They look very different for the most part....Rhode Island Red's generally are bred to meet the APA's Standard of Perfection (SoP) while Production Reds are pretty much anything reddish in color that is a good layer!!!


----------

